
Show HN: HackerNews RealTime Summarization Using Machine Learning - bexp
http://hn10.org
======
adityar
Not sure I get it - for example:

1\. Chrome will aggressively throttle background tabs

I am worry about apps like soundcloud or spotify (web versions) that will die
and stop playing or making big pauses between songs. Will make sense to show a
pop up (requested manually by the app) to ask for "run on background"
permission?

keywords: requested, manually, big, make, sense, making

Summary is somewhat ok but the keywords are way off. Am I missing something?

